
Show HN: A Smart Name Brainstorming And Domain Search Engine - mohit_agg
http://www.namemesh.com/?s=hn
======
metafunctor
The site appears to work, responds quickly (despite being on Hacker News), so
good job. Bookmarked.

Howeveer, it did claim some domains are free when they are not. I searched for
"hit feed", it brought up hitfeed.com as free, but it's already registered.

What would you say your site does better than leandomainsearch.com?

~~~
mohit_agg
i think domains are being claimed free because of high traffic.

i like leandomainsearch. but when i was looking for my domain i ended up using
bustaname(synonym search), leandomainsearch(prefixes, suffixes),
domainr(country tlds and hacks) and some thesaurus website like rhymezone.
that's 4 different sites

i just wanted to combine it all and add something to create fun names formed
from merging like groupon as well.

~~~
c_t_montgomery
Glad to hear you're a Domainr user! Let me know anything you'd like to be
improved on it.

~~~
mohit_agg
domainr is awesome. i always use it to check across tlds. :)

------
flexxaeon
Wow... Does a good job of suggesting names, but the Twitter & Facebook
availability check was a nice surprise. Well done.

~~~
mohit_agg
glad u liked it

------
mohit_agg
Hi HN,

I mainly built this tool to do an exhaustive search on the primary keyword so
that you don't have to settle for secondary keywords.

Feedback/Suggestions are welcome.

Thanks

------
dbro
Nicely done. Here's a similar site I made previously:
<http://www.domainjig.com>

Beyond the shameless self-promotion I found that getting people to use it
would take a lot of work, with lots of alternatives out there that have
dedicated teams promoting them. On the positive side, I learned a lot from it;
but I never made any significant money from it. If you're comfortable sharing
your next steps, I'd be interested to know what you're aiming for with this
project.

Good luck!

------
bdcravens
1) Available domains totally broken. Searched for "auction" - it told me
auction.com was available, as well as sell.com, sale.com, etc

2) Unlike domai.nr, it will send me to an affiliate (obviously the purpose of
the site) even if they don't handle that particular TLD (for example, GoDaddy
and .ly)

~~~
mohit_agg
.com sometimes does not work because of burst load. i am working on adding
more registrar for those tlds.

thanks

------
FigBug
It suggested some .er domains, which can't actually be purchased, that I'm
aware of anyway.

~~~
mohit_agg
i see, will fix it. thanks

~~~
fakeer
Also, .ar domains which cannot be purchased from anywhere outside of the TLD
country.

~~~
mohit_agg
will do, thanks

~~~
robertomb
The tool suggested i.pe domain to me as available. My company is called IPe
and I got extremely excited... But, no deal. The domain is already taken.

~~~
mohit_agg
sorry, there seems to be some issue with some tlds.

~~~
brass9
also, .bd domains cannot be purchased exclusively. You need to prefix
com/net/org before the bd TLD

~~~
mohit_agg
thanks will do

------
8ig8
Useful. Thanks.

One issue I noticed is that I cannot "scroll down for more" when using my
iPad. I tried a two-finger drag. No dice. My suggestion would be to make the
"scroll down" text clickable to reveal more.

~~~
mohit_agg
sure. thanks

------
yaj
I really like the similar suggestion.

I am not sure of the "Lets be friends" in red text in the bottom of the
search. The social buttons might be enough. Besides cleaning up the layout,
its really good.

~~~
mohit_agg
thanks. glad u liked it

------
brador
I'm not seeing any results. My guess is the results should show under the four
colored bars right?. I've tried different searches and clicked on the examples
and still nothing.

~~~
mohit_agg
yes the results must come under the colored bars and some above it. which
browser are u using?

~~~
bbrks
Same problem here, running Chrome 23.0.1271.97 m on Windows 7

~~~
mohit_agg
i have fixed it. you might have to clear your browser cache though. thanks

~~~
brador
I can confirm it works now. Thanks for the quick fix.

What was causing the problem and how did you fix it?

~~~
mohit_agg
it was a javascript error. somehow cookie containing tlds to search for was
not being set correctly (for the first request). added fallback logic.

------
znt
This looks pretty cool, but I also have the impression that we may be DDoS'ing
some service by 'burst' searching through this tool. Is it the case?

~~~
mohit_agg
i use dns and whois queries only

------
hnriot
I tried it and it told me a domain was available, I click through, select
godaddy only to be told that it was already taken.

~~~
mohit_agg
i am working on a fix that gives an error instead of saying its available.

------
saryant
Here's a bug I found after scrolling down a bit:

<http://i.imgur.com/m1BSY.png>

~~~
mohit_agg
strange, i was not able to replicate it, trying the same query. thanks, will
look into it.

~~~
saryant
I selected several TLDs if that helps.

------
riffraff
nice job, If I may suggest an improvement: after selecting a domain the "not
available" for twitter/facebook is not clear.

For example, "foo.io" is an available domain, while facebook and twitter are
not.

I imagine it checked for @foo and /foo but maybe I'd be interested in @foo_io
and /foo.io and I can't tweak this, nor tell what the app checked.

~~~
mohit_agg
yes it checks for @foo and /foo currently. i will correct the messaging.
checking for @foo_io and /foo.io is a great suggestion. will add them as well.
thanks!

------
michaelpinto
1\. Clean up the layout: Less is more!

2\. My favorite flavor was fun because those new names could actually be
trademarked.

~~~
mohit_agg
thanks for replying :) i didn't quite understand what u meant by cleaning the
layout. i am trying to utilize all the space available for showing more
results.

~~~
michaelpinto
The landing page has too much useless junk on it. My advice would be that
unless it adds to the actual functionality of the page to eliminate any. If
you're having problem rate every element on the page on a scale of 1 to 10, 1
being "fluff" and 10 being "must have" and then cut everything that's 9 or
less.

Also either hire someone who has an art direction background to layout the
page or use a template. And again, more colors aren't better.

~~~
mohit_agg
great advice. i will use your technique. i am not good in web design. do u
think i should add a carousel instead of those 4 boxes?

~~~
nickporter
no

~~~
michaelpinto
Nick is on the money! Less is more — your concept is A+ — it's all about the
search box and some minor explanation in 25 words or less, don't try and dress
that up...

------
markokrajnc
Search on "group coupon" gives me available gron.com, but on GoDaddy it is not
available...

~~~
mohit_agg
i think this is due to temporary burst load on the server. will check on it.

------
HolyCow4353
I think "show unavailable" should not be checked by default. Very good site
though...

~~~
mohit_agg
done. thanks

------
hfz
.id results show available but can't be found on any three domain seller.

~~~
mohit_agg
will look into it. thanks

------
propercoil
Plenty of the results are "buy" but are actually part of godaddy auction

~~~
mohit_agg
the red "buy" are unavailable but could be for sale. the green ones are
available. u can uncheck the flag 'show unavailable' next to search button.
should i make it unchecked by default? let me know what do u think?

~~~
propercoil
some are green but are in an auction

~~~
mohit_agg
oh, that is happening due to traffic burst. will look into it.

------
RenierZA
You list a .za domain, but it should really be .co.za

~~~
mohit_agg
fixed

------
mohit_agg
fixed the .ca domains, thanks

------
jpswade
.gb?

~~~
mohit_agg
fixed

